# Canned Beans



## KinkCali (Feb 20, 2016)

So I noticed that a serving of cooked dried black beans has 2-3 grams more fiber than canned beans.

Does anyone know if canned beans still have a good amount of soluble fiber left? What about refried black beans?, do they have more Soluble fiber than whole black beans?


----------

